# proselect empire cage



## clvnlyns (Oct 13, 2011)

do anybody have one or had experience with one???


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

those look pretty cool I like, havent seen them up here though. I dont like the bars they sit on though i always worry they will get nails or something stuck and they cant be that comfy I would put a dog bed in there for sure, but they look really sturdy , maybe good for those ones who can chew out of the wire crates.


----------



## clvnlyns (Oct 13, 2011)

i jus seen them on petedge.com / med $299 large $399


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Yeah they are good crates. I know a lot of people who use them at shows and they make moving crates extremely easy. This isn't the same crate or made by Pro Select but it is same concept and dude that owns this crate says it is awesome.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

do they come apart or collapse at all? taking to shows would be difficult if they dont unless you have a big truck.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

IS that the Alcatraz crate? I have heard good things. I know Sadie, another member on here, has some escape artists, see which she uses


----------



## PBnKobePit (Sep 26, 2011)

It looks cool..but worth 299 dollars?? No..


----------



## clvnlyns (Oct 13, 2011)

Thats nice, does he sell them


----------



## clvnlyns (Oct 13, 2011)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> Yeah they are good crates. I know a lot of people who use them at shows and they make moving crates extremely easy. This isn't the same crate or made by Pro Select but it is same concept and dude that owns this crate says it is awesome.


Thats nice, does he sell them


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

PBnKobePit said:


> It looks cool..but worth 299 dollars?? No..


Seeing as the wire crates here sell for $150-$200 I dont think the price is that off Id pay that if its good quality , looks to be sturdier then the wire ones for sure.


----------

